# Making your dog a running partner



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys, so my pup is about 10 months old now. I love the idea of running with her. It would make me more comfortable to run later in the evenings or earlier in the mornings. I think it would be a cool way to help her release energy quickly. I just don't know when would be the best time to start doing that with her, if ever. You always hear about how too much, too early can be bad for their hips. Maybe taking a dog on a run isn't a "natural" thing at all. What do you guys think?

I wasn't planning on running her extremely long. I was thinking of walking 15 minutes, runnning 20-30 min and walking another 10 min. We walk everyday not for 45min to an hour, sometimes twice a day, but our walks are very leisurely. I let her stop and sniff everything. Any advice on this? Thank you:grin2:


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

She's too young.

I've run with all my dogs, and Luc has done 40k runs, 60k non-stop hikes, 80k in two days backpacking. But he was fully grown.

A GSD's growth plates etc won't be closed until around 18 months old. They're big dogs. You need to wait until her joints are physically mature or you risk causing damage.

Once she is old enough, if she walks regularly, starting her slowly with running and building up to longer distances should be fine. Not yet though.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think surfaces and speed/duration are the mitigating factors... I agree that she is young and still growing, however, she probably runs alot on her own... The difference being of course she is made to jog at your pace on whatever hard surface you are on until you want to stop... That repetitive action on developing joints is what can get you in trouble.. 

I personally would say, if you wanted to start jogging (I say jog over run as speed running for a young pup can be uncontrolled and ripe for injuries) I would do it on grass, dirt (preferably soft and not hard Gravel) and not for more than 5minutes on 5minutes off until it is obvious she is in shape and the muscles developing to help her.. Then slowly increase the time.. 

I also wouldn't do it every day.. Give time for the body to adjust and heal... 

Dogs play waaaayyy harder on their own and run faster and do much more than us... But by their choice, and sometimes to their injury and detriment... By being slow and cautious, even if not fully needed, you will have less chance to regret an incident that could have been avoided  just my thoughts


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

jarn said:


> She's too young.
> 
> I've run with all my dogs, and Luc has done 40k runs, 60k non-stop hikes, 80k in two days backpacking. But he was fully grown.
> 
> ...


Wow 80K thats crazy! Good for you!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Forced running on hard surfaces is bad for dogs. Your dog will run to stay with you, not necessarily because they like it. I would test the dog after age one on runs where you aren't ever too far from home or your car in case the dogs gets tired and needs to stop. Even if you have to circle around to stay close to a resting point, it's worth it.


----------

